# melanotan 2



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I have some melanotan 2 come never took it before.

Its 30mg in a ml vial no label just blue top.

Im type 1 skin.

Obviously I will put 1ml of bac water into vial am I better drawing it up putting it in sterile vial and adding more bac water?

If so how much bac water do I add?

Think I am going to do 0.5mg to start with as I do have freckles on my face and have heard they can darken if used higher doses to start with.

Any advice or help would be much appreciated


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

1. you shouldnt have 30mg in 1 vial no way, it should be in 3 seperate 10mg vials

2. you want 3ml of bac water if its 30mg in 1 vial (again you shouldnt have 30mg in 1 viall)

3. your freckles will go very dark no matter what dose you take

4. what do you weigh ? 0.5 will probably be fine


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

13 stone.

What is the 30mg of melanotan normal size vial? The metanotan is half way up the vial in powder form


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey rottee, yes it will more likely be 10mg.

That is the industry standard dose per vial. If used it before, gives a nice tan and makes you very horney. Acts like viagra, it was originally tested as an alternative for ED.

Only negative side I got was that I became warm like when blood goes to your head, lasts about 30 mins - 1 hour after the jab.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Heres some pictures it isnt 10mg should be 30mg Ive put 10ml vial next to the vials so you can see the size maybe they are bigger than 1ml vials.

If they arent can someone let me know so I can go get my money back.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

never seen 30mg mate. Should be 10mg.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

ive got blue tops mt2 as well and its 10mg mate

never even heard of 30mg vials tbh


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

On your 10mg vials how high does the powder come on the vial and next to a 10ml vial do they look the same size?


----------



## johny test (Feb 23, 2010)

totaly agree there, never herd or seen 30mg MT2 its allways been 10mg vials mixed with 1ml of bac water.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheers guys Im on route to sort this out


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

Rottee said:


> On your 10mg vials how high does the powder come on the vial and next to a 10ml vial do they look the same size?


depends of source...

first time ive had it, it was about 1/3 vial of powder,and now (new source) powder fills nearly half of the vial. But strength is the same - 10mg


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i got some my self 10mg .. mixed it today with 2ml water .. i'll start shooting at really low dose then shoot 0.5mg .. for a week then maintain with 1mg a week shoot before sleep as it can make you feel sick


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i buy 30mg bottles as well works out cheaper than the 10mgs i used to get


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Cant get in contact with the guy till Monday but was told there was 30mg in each vial


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry for hijack but what is it?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Melanotan


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

what the cons of taking this


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Cons are you get a boner lol


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Back to the thread has anyone else had 30mg in one vial


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i think the reason you got a big vial is UG stuff so any lab do their down dose i think ask your source mate


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah mate cant contact him till monday.

When its 10mg is the vial as big as the ones in the picture Ive put a 10ml vial in there so people can see size.

Wanted to start it tonight looks like I will just have to wait till have contacted him


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Has any1 else had melanotan in 30mg in 1 vial


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

the 10mg bottles look same as pic u put up


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

i used mt2 for 10 days at 1mg a day i went on 2 sun beds during the 10 day period and bearing in mind i dont tan well at all normally i went brown looked like i had just been on hoilday


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yes mate i seen 30mg blue top .. on some site


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Is there anyway I can find out if there is 30mg in each vial? Before I speak to the guy?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i don't know mate..


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Rottee said:


> Is there anyway I can find out if there is 30mg in each vial? Before I speak to the guy?


Weigh it?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

So how much do the vial weigh???


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Rottee said:


> So how much do the vial weigh???


An unopened "1 ml" phial containing 10 mg weighs just about 5.9 grams.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Never had 30Mg stuff I've asked somebody and will let you know.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Ive asked the guy he told me there is 30mg of melanotan in each vial.

They weigh 5.6g


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> 1. you shouldnt have 30mg in 1 vial no way, it should be in 3 seperate 10mg vials


I had 30mg in 1 vial.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

WRT when you had 30mg in 1 vial was it in a 1ml vial?

How far up the vial did the powder come?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Unless it's terribly impure (and if it is I wouldn't use it as fck knows what the rest is) that's way more than 10mg. It's a bit unusual to put so much in one vial but it's not unusable.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Sound mate I weighed the vial and it was 5.6g so you think there is probably 30mg of melanotan in there?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah looks like it mate. Useful life estimates vary but you might need to draw some of it up into pins and freeze to extend its life.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

What did the source say to you on doses?

I think it may be a little less potent and hence triple the usual amount.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

As far as I know it just as good as the 10mg.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Think I will add 1ml of bac water to it then add it to 2ml of bac water in a sterile vial


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Rottee said:


> WRT when you had 30mg in 1 vial was it in a 1ml vial?
> 
> How far up the vial did the powder come?


Sorry mate don't really remember, got it last year. I think my vial held 2.5ml of water then I put it in another vial and added more.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah sound mate thats what Im going to do will add 3ml of water to the 30mg of melanotan and then pull it to 5units on the slin pin


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I mixed the melanotan last night the vials were 3.5ml vials. Before it was mixed the melanotan was half way up the vial.

Im pretty sure there was 30mg of melanotan in them.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Guys have had a melanotan mixed in the fridge for 2 weeks but only just got the proper pins to do it will it still be okay?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

yes its fine, if its in the fridge


----------

